# Help I want to escape :(



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello friends,

I practice mostly Karate and stand-up, traditional Japanese Jujutsu (hakko-ryu,yoshin-ryu). 

When I spar with BJJ and Judo friends, I always had trouble escaping several ground positions. Being pinned sux! 

Could anyone help me to tell me how to escape these positions:

1. Mount position with opponent punching me.
2. Scarf Hold with opponent performing an arm bar on the trapped arm
3. Back mount with me facedown and they had hooks in
4. rear naked choke from back mount
5. side mount (like in pro wrestling)
6. north and south with opponent kneeing me on the head and shoulders (that HURTS!)
7. me kneeling on my hand and feet, opponent performing guillotine choke (but without putting me on their guard).

I can escape using pressure points and biting, but that is not polite. I'd like to know proper (as in legal in tournaments) way to escape.

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 22, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Could anyone help me to tell me how to escape these positions:



After Christmas break I can get a volunteer and shoot pictures for some of these for you, until then:



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 1. Mount position with opponent punching me.



Tuck your feet to your butt and bridge hard, knee them in the butt too if you have too, you have to break there position and get them to fall forward.  When there hands hit the floor trap on, a deep over hook is a good choice, and wrap your otherhand around their waist.  Feet to but, trap the leg on same side you trapped the arm and brdge hard and high, then turn over, don't try to turn until you peak on the bridge.

You may not be able to trap the arm right away, if not body lock them and tuck your head to them, everytime they move you have to scoot forward and offset them so you aren't getting hit and look for a opening to escape.  Which you want to do as quickly as possible.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 2. Scarf Hold with opponent performing an arm bar on the trapped arm



Can you describe this a little more, how is he armbarring you? Wrist trapped in arm pit and stepping over your head?  Although really you should try to escape before the armbar.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 3. Back mount with me facedown and they had hooks in



You need to unhook a leg and turn over, this can be done be reaching down and moving their foot or kicking out.  While turtled do not let them get their hooks in as once the flatten you out you're in really big trouble and not likely to get out before they choke you.  Do this by keeping your elbows inside your knees and clearing thier hooks as soon as they try.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 4. rear naked choke from back mount



Turn in the direction his arm is pointing, so if his right arm is around your neck you turn to the left, try to scoot off to the side and turn over to face him.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 5. side mount (like in pro wrestling)



Elbow escape is the most common, get your elbow inside his hip, use it to push to create space and turn onto your side and stick your butt out, put your knee through the hole you created and turn to guard.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 6. north and south with opponent kneeing me on the head and shoulders (that HURTS!)



Make space and get your knees between you and him, use them to spin out.



			
				jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> 7. me kneeling on my hand and feet, opponent performing guillotine choke (but without putting me on their guard).



Without pulling guard he will have a hard time completing a guillotine, there are other chokes he can do though.  Anyways, get your knees under you, put one foot out to the side, plant the same side hand and step under it with your other foot drive your hips through, stretch your shoulders back and look up.  Or, go for a leg.


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 22, 2005)

scarf hold and arm bar is hard to get out of, the trick is to not get in the armbar, by keeping your hands in. if they decide to force it on, people generally lose focus of the hold, which alows you to wiggle lose. a good idea is to always keep a body part between him and yourself. always keep room to move. of cource, when your pinning, make no room, but you knew that. good luck!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you Andrew Green and MJ Lover for the descriptions! You are very kind! Be waiting for the pictures! again many thanks!

BTW, anybody know how many days the bruises from getting kneed in the shoulders heals? I like to wear tank top but I look rather ridiculous with all those blue and red marks   I have put ice on them and it feels OK now, but the red and blue marks won't go


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 23, 2005)

By the way Andrew san please send the pictures to my email address 

jujutsu_indonesia@yahoo.com
 if possible 

I will gladly reciprocrate by sending you clips of my training standing and on the ground!


----------



## Connovar (Dec 26, 2005)

If you have friends who do Judo or BJJ probably the best way to learn to escape is perhaps attend one of the above classes on a weekly basis. You can still make your Karate your main system but you will get valuable cross training. Its not just learning the technique that is important. Its is important to get lots of practice doing these moves against a resisting opponent.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 26, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> By the way Andrew san please send the pictures to my email address
> 
> jujutsu_indonesia@yahoo.com
> if possible
> ...



I was actually going to post them here (and obviously my own site)


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> After Christmas break I can get a volunteer and shoot pictures for some of these for you.



Please do.  I'd like to see those pictures too.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 27, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Please do.  I'd like to see those pictures too.  Thank you.
> 
> - Ceicei



Will do, some time in January.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 27, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I was actually going to post them here (and obviously my own site)


 
Oh, that's even better. Is your site the one under your sign? the Innovative martial art site? Again thanks!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 27, 2005)

Connovar said:
			
		

> If you have friends who do Judo or BJJ probably the best way to learn to escape is perhaps attend one of the above classes on a weekly basis. You can still make your Karate your main system but you will get valuable cross training. Its not just learning the technique that is important. Its is important to get lots of practice doing these moves against a resisting opponent.


 
Thank you for this valuable advice. I am thinking of that too. I have trained in the grappling dojo about 4 times and always gets bruises   But last saturday they don't strike me very hard anymore and begin to show me techniques instead of saying "here, strike me with karate and I will show you armbar"   I guess that's my reward for always being polite and say "thank you for the bruises"


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 27, 2005)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Oh, that's even better. Is your site the one under your sign? the Innovative martial art site? Again thanks!



yup


----------

